# APTuning/APR Spring Into Power Sale March 21st - April 30th



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*When APR wins, so do you! Just in time for Spring, take advantage of these great specials in 
preparation to hit the track, shows or strip. APR’s entire product line is on sale from ECU 
Upgrades to Stage 3 Turbocharger Systems. And virtually all of the hardware is in stock at our facility.* 

*And as always we offer free install on all listed ECU upgrades 

*ECU Upgrade Sale:* 

* All 2.0T FSI or TSI* or 2.7T – $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203 
* All 1.8T – $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103 
* All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599 
* All Porsche, Audi R8, S6 V10, RS6 and exotics are 10% off! 


*Passat/CC/Tiguan/Eos customers:* 

There are some ECU's unavailable at this time. Follow the nomenclature below to determine if we like do or do not have software. 

ECU Box Code: 
06J906026xx We should have software. 
06J906027xx We probably don't have software. 


Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for $149. 

*Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:* 

* Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance 
* 91 Octane Performance 
* 93 Octane Performance 
* 100 Octane Performance 
* Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output 


*Also Included:* 

* Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes 
* Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected 
* Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected 


Or buy a single program only and get $50 off! 

*APR Hardware Sale:* 

* Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off! 
* APR Stage 3 and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off Most Systems! 
* APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off! 
* APR Intercooler Systems 10% Off! 
* APR Bipipe 10% Off! 
* APR R1 Diverter Valve 10%! 
* All APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump 15% Off! 
* APR Brembo Brake Kits – Free Shipping! 
* DXD Clutch Kits – Free Shipping!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Awesome prices, don't pass up these deals!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Been doing ecu upgrade like crazy since the sale started.

Don't miss out on this awesome pricing!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Sale is almost over! Don't miss out on the special prices.*


----------

